# Position of signal lights



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a very simple oval layout with two run offs.

layout photo

I bought some cheap signal lights (red/green) and would like to place them next to the turnouts.

signal lights

I am not really following any specific era or trying to be operationally correct but which way should I face the signals? Should I position them so the train leaving siding would see either green or red light or should they be positioned so the train faces lights when going into the siding? Left or right side?

The wiring will set the green light when the power to the siding is enabled. Red when the power to the siding is cut.

Thanks.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

For most applications there would be two signal heads indicating the path that the approching train can take. The two signals of two lights each in your application, would be positioned one over the other. The top signal would indicate the path straight ahead. The lower signal head would show the status of the siding. If the turnout was set to straight ahead (closed), the top signal would be green and the lower signal would be red. If the turnout is set to the siding (thrown), the top signal would be red and the bottom signal would be green.
Now considering how your signals are mounted on their own posts, I would use one on each turnout to only indicate the status of the path straight ahead (closed).


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> Now considering how your signals are mounted on their own posts, I would use one on each turnout to only indicate the status of the path straight ahead (closed).


Thanks for replying but I am not sure I follow. The oval is always on so it doesn't really need a light (if that's what you meant by the "path straight ahead"). I have two switches that turn the sidings on/off so I can have one train parked on one siding while another is moving. I was thinking of using the signals to show if the siding is on or off. I just do not know if I should position them so they are visible when the train leaves siding or enters it. Sorry for asking for more explanation. I am noob at this and creating this layout for my kids.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

OK, well that doesn't have the remotest similarity to any real signalling system, so I'd just have the signal positioned so that a train pulling in to the siding at the switch sees the indication. It sounds like that's what you want to use it for - so the train operator knows the siding is "live" and can pull in.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok, I got it now. From what you described, you can just plant the signals anywhere near the turnout so you the train operator can see the lamps.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course, they could also be positioned so that a train leaving the siding sees them and knows the mainline is free and he can leave.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I took notice on our recent California Zephyr trip that there were red/green signal lights all over the place. Lots of them entering and leaving cities along the way when there were sidings off the mainline.
Seems to me that it's a rather arbitrary choice on a model railroad. Always remember 
"Rule #1"....it's YOUR railroad!
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I've considered much the same thing for my road. The B&O was one of the few railroads that used CPL (Color Position Lights - as in signature).

Sadly they're mostly gone now, but I've toyed with the idea of creating some scale LED units. The rub is that there were so many different configurations and additional marker lights for different tracks it would turn a fun hobby into work trying to make them accurate.

What I finally decided for modeling purposes is to face the signal, crossing detector, whatever light; to get the most visibility/enjoyment from the prototype humans and not worry about accuracy.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

From what I understand and have seen: 

Green means the switch is closed to the siding or spur, and mainline traffic will not be placed on the siding or spur. 

Red means the switch is closed to the mainline and open to the siding or spur, and mainline traffic will be placed on the siding or spur.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

raleets said:


> "Rule #1"....it's YOUR railroad!
> Have fun,
> Bob



That's my favorite rule!!!


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> Green means the switch is closed to the siding or spur, and mainline traffic will be placed on the siding or spur.


I think you meant that the traffic will continue on the mainline.


Thanks again for all the replies. I am leaning toward using the signals to indicate if the siding is open or not. The train will face the signal before the turnout and be able to determine if the siding is powered or not. Mainline is always on so using green light for that is probably going to confuse the kids.

See, I am already implementing the Rule # 1.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Drabina that's the way I would do it. Red if the siding is on and green if it is off. Pete


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

drabina said:


> I think you meant that the traffic will continue on the mainline.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the replies. I am leaning toward using the signals to indicate if the siding is open or not. The train will face the signal before the turnout and be able to determine if the siding is powered or not. Mainline is always on so using green light for that is probably going to confuse the kids.
> ...


You are correct. so much for MY proofreading!!

I did edit the post. Thanks for catching that!


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

norgale said:


> Drabina that's the way I would do it. Red if the siding is on and green if it is off. Pete


Actually, I was thinking of doing the opposite as the mainline is always on so the signal is going to indicate if the siding is on (green) or off (red). 

I actually bought four of those signals so I could position them before turnout and have one light signal the mainline and another one signal the turnout but that may be too much on my tiny layout.


----------

